# High Definition Audio Controller issues



## larrylurker (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello all,

I recently purchased an E-Machines W3623 Desktop PC with Windows Vista pre-installed. Worked out great except a lot of the programs I need to use aren't compatible with Vista yet. So anyway, I back up all my drivers using Driver Max and formatted the hard drive. Then I went ahead and did a clean install of Windows XP Professional edition. Everything is working fine and all my drivers backed up except for my High Definition Audio Controller. Its still appearing in the device driver list with an exclamation point beside it and no audio aside from the system beeping every once in a while. I've tried updating the driver and downloading the codec from Realtek's website but no luck yet. Its really become a headache and if anyone has any ideas I would greatly appreciate it.

The machine once again is an E-Machine W3623 Desktop PC
Windows XP Professional Edition
Intel Pentium 4 Processor 641
Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, Larry, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

Unfortunately, eMachines is not providing driver support for XP. Download Everest from my sig and create a full report in HTML or text format. Attach the report using the Attach option below the message box in the advanced reply page.


----------



## larrylurker (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks. here is my everest report.

Summary

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)


Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 641, 3200 MHz (16 x 200)
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Intel Lakeport-G i945G
System Memory 501 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Type Intel (02/16/07)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family (128 MB)
3D Accelerator Intel GMA 950
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (MGN7370P20629)
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (MGN7370P20629)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]
Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Disk Drive WDC WD1600AAJS-00PSA0 (149 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
Disk Drive Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
Disk Drive Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
Disk Drive Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
Optical Drive TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652D
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 144043 MB (137355 MB free)
H: (NTFS) 8573 MB (3625 MB free)
Total Size 149.0 GB (137.7 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse Microsoft PS/2 Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection (192.168.1.6)
Modem PCI Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP

Peripherals:
Printer HP Deskjet F4100 series
Printer QuickBooks PDF Converter
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller[A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
USB Device HP Deskjet F4100 Printer series (DOT4USB)
USB Device HP Deskjet F4100
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device
USB Device USB Printing Support


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you right click on the audio controller and select properties, what does it say the device status is?


----------



## larrylurker (Jul 18, 2007)

Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

Click Troubleshoot to start the troubleshooter for this device.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

In the device properties and click the Driver tab. Click Driver Details... and post the files it lists.

I think the issue is that the audio driver supplied was not meant for XP, and when you loaded it into XP, it thought the driver was corrupt.


----------



## larrylurker (Jul 18, 2007)

Driver Files:
C:\\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys

Provider: Microsoft Corporation
File Version: 6.0.6000.16385(vbl_media_core.060511-1323)
Not Digitally Signed


----------



## thesilverlink (Jul 25, 2007)

Try to update the driver using windows online update.

Should help


----------



## larrylurker (Jul 18, 2007)

i've tried right clicking and updating the driver but that doesn't work. i also went to the windows update webpage and searched through updates for the driver but couldn't find any.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

In the Hardware, Optional section, do you see any updates? Thats where Windows lists its driver updates.


----------



## larrylurker (Jul 18, 2007)

The only update it lists on the optional hardware update is an update for my printer.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you right click on the driver and select Update, does the add new hardware wizard find a driver? Use all the default options.


----------



## larrylurker (Jul 18, 2007)

an "insert disk" dialogue box comes up and says "Please Insert the disc labeled "Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio. Installation Disk #1" into your CD-ROM drive and then click ok.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Do you have a driver disk for your computer? If so, insert that.


----------



## larrylurker (Jul 18, 2007)

nope, sure don't.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Wow, I am all out of ideas. I am going to ask some other team members to take a look.


----------



## larrylurker (Jul 18, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> Wow, I am all out of ideas.


haha tell me about it.


like i said i backed up the drivers with drivermax and the audio bus was one of the drivers backed up and it said it succesfully isntalled. hdaudbus.sys i believe is the file, i even tried to browse and select the file manually and it didn't work.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

OK I consulted the team and dai suggested these files to look at:
ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/WDM_R172a.exe
ftp://202.65.194.212/pc/audio/R172_Readme.pdf

The first one should be the setup file that will install the driver.


----------



## GARY47290 (Aug 10, 2007)

larrylurker said:


> haha tell me about it.
> 
> 
> like i said i backed up the drivers with drivermax and the audio bus was one of the drivers backed up and it said it succesfully isntalled. hdaudbus.sys i believe is the file, i even tried to browse and select the file manually and it didn't work.


I have the same problem with the HP6324US laptop - I need to upgrade from Vista to XP (and I intentionally am using the word upgrade here).

Looking through all the HP and Microsoft support sites, my theory is now that my computer took the Vista version of hdaudbus.sys, version 6.0.6000.16386. The documentation in MS kb888111 says i should have version 5.10.1.5013, and most annoying, Microsoft doesn't make the 1.0a UAA files available for download.

Any theory WHY the XP versions of the High Def Audio UAA files can't be downloaded, and why my XP upgrade retained the newer, Vista version of the file? Add does anyone know where to get versions 5.10.1.5013?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It could be a corrupt svcpack.inf file (in Windows\inf). Extract the file from the XP disc and replace.


----------



## larrylurker (Jul 18, 2007)

eneles said:


> It could be a corrupt svcpack.inf file (in Windows\inf). Extract the file from the XP disc and replace.


ok i will attempt to find the XP disc and see if that works. i've somehow misplaced it somewhere.


----------



## gcletter (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know if this ever got resolved, but try the eMachines Recovery DVD that came with the computer and drill down to the \i386\Apps\App000657 folder. You should be able to run the setup from there to install the XP drivers for Realtek HD Audio.

GCL


----------



## larrylurker (Jul 18, 2007)

The emachines recovery disc has vista on it.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can use someone else's XP disk for that task.


----------



## hermes63 (Apr 11, 2008)

After almost becoming desperate looking for a solution, and by try-and-error, my brother Héctor has managed to solve the question:

1- Download hdaudbus.sys version 5.10 (easy to find via emule), be sure is from Microsoft Corp, size 135 KB.

2- Copy/paste and remove newer version 6.0 from C:\\Windows\system32\DRIVERS

3- Install Realtek drivers for XP, and, if asked, maintain older version.

4- Done! You will probably asked to reboot, after hearing a typical xp sound.

Good luck :grin:


----------



## bobblehead1706 (May 26, 2008)

^ Having the same problems as Larry...anyone know where i can find hdaudbus.sys version 5.10??? Can't find it on emule. Thax.


----------



## bobblehead1706 (May 26, 2008)

Found the Hdaudbus.sys file...replaced it and installed the drivers......AUDIO IS FINALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!

Download it at filefront
http://files.filefront.com/Hdaudbussys/;7598846;/fileinfo.html

Save a copy of the file for safekeeping.


----------



## GeorgeN (Jun 6, 2008)

Needed to install XP PRO on eMachine T5082. Now no sound...

Seems like I'm having the same problem...
Have not been able to locate the HD audio drivers - 

Can someone help me out ?

Thanks !


----------



## bobblehead1706 (May 26, 2008)

D/L the drivers for your audio card...i used this one Realtek High Definition audio driver 1.93 WDM_R193. I have an Emachines as W3623. I used the File i posted above, then installed 1.93 driver and the sound worked. I followed hermes63 post above.


----------



## cheezyo (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi 

I have the same problem like some of you had. I understand what I have to do but the only problem is that I cant download from the link above http://files.filefront.com/Hdaudbuss.../fileinfo.html

Dose anyone have another link from where I can download the hdaudbus.sys version 5.10 cant find it anywhere.

Good job solving this problem guys!!


----------



## bobblehead1706 (May 26, 2008)

This should work.... it's the Hdaudbus.sys file...5.10. Hopefully it will stay on megaupload site. Someone may want to post it on another site as a backup.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HYS7R0YT


----------

